# Can I safely run this through a planer?



## RiffRaff (Jan 31, 2018)

Good day!
I have never owned a planer but am considering a purchase of a dewalt 735. I have zero experience with planers and could use your advice. My projects require 8 pieces at 3/4" x 1-1/2" x 13". I assume its ok to run the pieces through the planer flat (planing the 1-1/2" surface). I also assume I would need to build some type of sled to plane the 3/4" edge and possibly run all 8 pieces together at once??? As I said, I have no experience with planers and could really use some input. If I am on the wrong track with anything I have typed, please let me know, I just dont want to do anything that could damage myself or the machine. Thanks in advance!


----------



## RobHannon (Dec 12, 2016)

Seems pretty doable with a sled. Do you have a jointer or will you be just using the planer to get flat parallel faces?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

No sled needed for those pieces and you can feed them thru all together or one at a time. I'd start one, feed the 2nd beside it and continue that process until they are all thur.

I have the 735 and have planed pieces as shot as 7" but they recommend 12" minimum.


----------



## RiffRaff (Jan 31, 2018)

I do not have a jointer. A jointer was going to be my first purchase as I know it would be so much easier and safer to true up the first edge. I could go buy a cheap jointer and cheap planer for the price of the dewalt but Id prefer to get one better quality tool than 2 of lesser quality. I am correct when I say that it would be suicide to try and send a 1×2 on edge through the planer on its own? I imagine it would flip sideways and toss the piece through my wall…?

sorry for the editing, I need to learn to proof read before posting..lol


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I would run them thru while they are long lengths, then cut them to your 13" length.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I'd flatten them as you describe then run the pieces through a table saw to square up the edges. If you don't have a TS, then a sled for the planer would work to get the skinny edges flat. (best if you could gang them up side-by-side somehow)


----------



## RiffRaff (Jan 31, 2018)

> I would run them thru while they are long lengths, then cut them to your 13" length.
> 
> - jbay


I agree that makes more sense, I figured if I need a sled for the edge, it would need to be a long sled. Dong them together, even 4 at a time would only require a 16" sled. Lust trying to avoid storing unwieldy things as space is tight.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Don't run them as individual pieces because if your planer has any snipe it will be a problem.

It would be best to run one board 3 1/2" wide X 56-60" long, THEN cut to length & rip to width.

Since you don't have a jointer, you could either joint one edge of the board prior to planing, or each piece after they are cut.

Yes you can gang and plane on edge, but be aware snipe will be an issue although a sled can help with that.

My suggestion is joint one edge with a hand plane and rip to width.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'll second jbay. Run long pieces then, cut to length. 
I got rid of my jointer. Now I do as splintergroup suggests.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

You can run then one at a time but overlap by 2". Feed a scrap board at the start and end to avoid snipe.


----------



## RiffRaff (Jan 31, 2018)

> Don t run them as individual pieces because if your planer has any snipe it will be a problem.
> 
> It would be best to run one board 3 1/2" wide X 56-60" long, THEN cut to length & rip to width.
> 
> ...


Wish i woulda thought of that! Makes perfect sense! I could plane long lengths without the sled, true up one edge on tablesaw, cut to length, throw multiple pieces on a shorter sled and plane final edge. I understand this may not give me a perfectly square result but feel it will be very close! I do have a little room for error, although I cant see it being that bad! Thank you all so much for the input!


----------



## RiffRaff (Jan 31, 2018)

You guys are all awesome! I hate asking for help, but sometimes a guys gotta do what a guys gotta do!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> Don t run them as individual pieces because if your planer has any snipe it will be a problem.
> 
> It would be best to run one board 3 1/2" wide X 56-60" long, THEN cut to length & rip to width.
> 
> ...


I agree this is the best course but not sure why you would plane the final edge instead of just ripping to width on the table saw? Planing the short pieces ganged up on a sled will still leave some snipe most likely.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

You can run them through; the 3/4" edge down and the 1-1/2" side down, but make your blanks a little longer than 13", so you can later trim off the sniped ends. There are several ways to do this as has been mentioned by the above responders. Your real concern is the snipe.


----------



## RiffRaff (Jan 31, 2018)

Thanks HokieKen and MrRon! It's a done deal, got the Dewalt 735 with tables and set of blades. I think its referred to as the DW735XCAD bundle. Got it all for $599CAD. That's the cheapest Ive ever seen! Busy Bee Tools in Calgary was awesome to deal with. Also picked up a King KC-760L 6×48 belt sander with 9" disc from KMS Tools… seems very well made compared to the similar Craftex at Busy Bee. Time to make some dust! Thanks again!


----------

